# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) برنامج NokiaCooker v3.2 BETA 2

## mohamed73

*New: Partition Manager should support FAT16 too.
 Fixed: Partition Manager message "ROFS Partitions < 1Mb are not   allowed" was wrongly shown when opening some repartitioned files  * 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abouyasse

يعطيك 1000 عافية

----------


## TIGER_GSM



----------

